# grilled corn on cob advice



## Griff (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm going to do a tri-tip this evening on the kettle and wanted to grill some corn on the cob. I've never done this before and any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

I usually just nuke the ears husk and all.  I have peeled the husk back and removed the silk, then fold the husk back around the corn and grill after a good soaking.  A lot of people just soak and grill the whole ear.  Its all good.


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

I pull the husks back but leave them attached.  Tie them with butchers string and it gives you a handle to hold onto.  You need to put some al foil under the husks to keep them from burning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Smear with butter, s&p, wrap in foil, cook for 20 minutes.  Right before grilling roll them over the hot grill to get a little char.


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Smear with butter, s&p, wrap in foil, cook for 20 minutes.  Right before grilling roll them over the hot grill to get a little char.


FOIL?!?!?!?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8-[  Yes.................   The butter really penetrates the kernels like that.  :nerd:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> put a little garlic powder on that smeared butter


 Yep, you could even make an herb butter, depending on the flavors you want!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Desilk the ears, soak in water, pull the husks back, wrap the corn in bacon like a candy cane, pull the husks back up and cook indirect for about an hour...The bacon gives the corn a nice flavor.


----------



## K Kruger (Jul 29, 2006)

I never soak--they don't really absorb much water, if any. I remove the husk till the last single leaves covering the kernals and don't bother de-silking. Grill, direct or indirect or a combo of both, depending on the heat and how high I've banked coals. The remaining husk leaves add some protection to the kernels at the beginiing of cooking but dry and shrink allowing the exposed kernels to caramelize a bit. The silk, because it dries completely, is easily removed with a simple tug. Serve with chipotle mayo and lime.


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> I never soak--they don't really absorb much water, if any. I remove the husk till the last single leaves covering the kernals and don't bother de-silking. Grill, direct or indirect or a combo of both, depending on the heat and how high I've banked coals. The remaining husk leaves add some protection to the kernels at the beginiing of cooking but dry and shrink allowing the exposed kernels to caramelize a bit. The silk, because it dries completely, is easily removed with a simple tug. *Serve with chipotle mayo and lime*.


I just recently tried this.  Way better than I expected.  I'll be doing it again.


----------



## allie (Jul 29, 2006)

What about those worms that you see when you shuck the corn?  Wouldn't they end up cooked as extra bits of protein if you don't pull the husks back and desilk them?

We've always wrapped them in foil with a bit of butter, sometimes add in a bit of garlic powder and grill them that way.


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2006)

I elected to go with the buttered and de-husked cob straight on the grill. It was real tasty. My wife who grew up on a farm in the Midwest was amazed as she had never before had corn grilled like this. Really tasty. I going to do this again soon and put some Wolfe Rub on the corn. The local butcher had some tri tip so I did that to go with corn on the kettle over lump.

















Later today I'm doing a Griff loaf.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Man Griff, it all looks good.
Looking forward to tasting some of that cooking when you fly us up.  8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Ooohh..That looks great !!  =P~ And, Griff Loaf to follow !!  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I elected to go with the buttered and de-husked cob straight on the grill. It was real tasty. My wife who grew up on a farm in the Midwest was amazed as she had never before had corn grilled like this. Really tasty. I going to do this again soon and put some Wolfe Rub on the corn. The local butcher had some tri tip so I did that to go with corn on the kettle over lump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Griff, perfectly done!!!!  Wow that looks good!!

Cliff has got a good suggestion about the Old Bay for corn on the cob!  That's a favorite here too.  Boil a big pot of water with LOTS of Old Bay and boil till just done.  A good spicy treat!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Peeeeeerfect! I wish I had some of that right now =P~ 


P.S., Finney said I could fly with him and Larry, but i'd have to ride in the luggage compartment #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Peeeeeerfect! I wish I had some of that right now =P~
> 
> 
> P.S., Finney said I could fly with him and Larry, but i'd have to ride in the luggage compartment #-o



Yeah we need someone to keep tract of my wheelchair.  Man if that got lost your back would hurt!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 30, 2006)

Well done Griff :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would a helluva load to tote around  

How big of a suitcase do you have?  :-k Or maybe a coffin   On second thought you wouldn't let me out #-o


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2006)

Brian

If you get a chance take some pics of the husk on corn. Thanks.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks great Griff....tastefullly done


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Great job on the corn.  The charred part is my favorite!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man Griff, it all looks good.
> Looking forward to tasting some of that cooking when you fly us up.  8-[



When are we going?


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2006)

Mid July '07. The BBQ-4-U North team takes the Alaska state championship and then wins the Jack. Piece of cake.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks awesome Griff!!!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------

